# playability = παικτικότητα ή ευπαιξία ; ...και μερικά άλλα σχετικά



## LuckyCat (Jul 27, 2013)

Γράφω μια εργασία γύρω από τα παιχνίδια (αυτά που χρειάζονται κάποιου είδους τεχνολογία π.χ. βιντεοπαιχνίδια, παιχνίδια στο ΦΒ, στα κινητά κλπ) και οι σχετικοί όροι είναι κυρίως στα αγγλικά. 

Έχω κάνει κάποιες προσπάθειες για μερικές ιδέες είμαι περισσότερο σίγουρη... ενώ για άλλα δεν έχω καν προτάσεις, μόνο αντιρρήσεις:

*playability = ευπαιξία*
Το playability (πόσο εύκολα παίζω ή καταλαβαίνω πως να παίζω ένα παιχνίδι) είναι το αντίστοιχο του usability (πόσο εύκολα χρησιμοποιώ και μαθαίνω να χρησιμοποιώ κάτι). 
Αφού λοιπόν usability = ευχρηστία, άρα playability = ευπαιξία, σωστά; Άρα το παιχνίδι που παίζεται εύκολα είναι εύπαικτο;
Αν αγνοούσαμε την αναλογία με το usability, θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε "παιξιμότητα"; Άρα το παιχνίδι που παίζεται εύκολα είναι παίξιμο; 

Ίσως μια καλή λέξη για το playability να μπορούσε να αποδώσει και το gameplay;

*cheating = ;*
Για το ρήμα "to cheat" είναι κλέβω η εξαπατώ. Το cheating πώς θα μπορούσαμε να το πούμε; 
Κλοπή σίγουρα όχι (παίρνω κάτι που σου ανήκει), ενώ εξαπάτηση νομίζω πως έχει να κάνει μόνο με ανθρώπους. "Κλέβω στο παιχνίδι" ακούγεται σωστό, αλλά πως θα ήταν το ουσιαστικό; Το anti-cheat πως θα λεγόταν; Μπορούμε απλά να γράψουμε τσιτ και αντιτσιτ;

*ludology = παιχνιδολογία;*
Ludology είναι όρος που χρησιμοποιείται τα τελευταία χρόνια στην επιστημονική κοινότητα. Υπάρχει και ο game studies βέβαια. Επιστήμη των παιχνιδιών; Επιστήμη του παιχνιδιού;

*quest = άθλος;*
Να πως "αναζήτηση" ταιριάζει καλύτερα με το search. 
Σε αναλογία με τους μύθους κλπ, θα ήταν λάθος να πούμε ο άθλος των αργοναυτών ή ο άθλος του πέρσιβαλ; Νομίζω πως ο άθλος είναι κάτι που έχει επιτευχθεί ενώ το quest είναι αφού έχει γίνει η ανάθεση μιας δουλειάς και πριν ολοκληρωθεί. Ποιά είναι η λέξη που θα χρησιμοποιούσε ο Αυγείας; "Ηρακλή σου έχω έναν _άθλο_";

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2013)

...
Καλησπέρα και καλώς μας βρήκες! :)

Μας βάζεις ερωτήματα για όρους καθημερινούς για τους γκεϊμεράδες παίκτες που συνήθως ξεμπερδεύουν με μια απλή μεταγραφή, δύσκολους όμως στη μετάφραση (μια ικανοποιητική, κατανοητή, εύχρηστη και δόκιμη μετάφραση, όχι αραχνιασμένους από την αχρηστία όρους), μαζί με το _ludology_ που εγώ πρώτη φορά βλέπω - μέχρι τώρα ήξερα το χωρίς φράκο, το _*game studies*_ (τη _μελέτη παιχνιδιών_ ή _παιγνίων_), όπως και η Wikipedia που εκεί ανακατευθύνει αν αναζητήσεις το _ludology_ - είναι όλα ενδιαφέροντα πάντως.

Για αρχή, μέχρι να μπουν στο νήμα οι πιο αρμόδιοι από μένα (κι εγώ καλύτερα στο νόημα, γιατί αυτό το σαββατόβραδό μου είναι αφιερωμένο στον υποτιτλισμό βρετανικού πολιτικού θρίλερ, έχω χωθεί μέχρι τα μπούνια και το κλικ δεν είναι εύκολο), ρίξε μια ματιά στο νήμα του *gameplay*, όπου μου αρέσει το σχόλιο του meidei [Η _εμπειρία του παιχνιδιού_ λέμε με τους φίλους μου όταν μιλάμε για JRPG (συνήθως βέβαια λέμε γκέιμ-πλέι).] μήπως βρεις καμιά ιδέα που να σου ταιριάζει. 

Για το cheat μ' αρέσει η _ζαβολιά_ (η δόλια παράβαση κανόνων παιχνιδιού) που έχει ήδη μεγάλη παράδοση στα παιχνίδια (και κρύβει τη _διαολιά_), δεν ξέρω όμως αν το καλύπτει (γιατί τα cheat προβλέπονται από τους εσωτερικούς κανόνες του παιχνιδιού, αν όχι από τους δηλωμένους) και αν θα ήταν εύπεπτη για τους συνηθισμένους στο _τσιτ _ή_ στο κλέβω_.

Συμπληρωματικά, την Αργοναυτική τη λέμε συνήθως _εκστρατεία_, ενώ για του Πέρσιβαλ - αφού δεν θέλεις την _αναζήτηση_ - για κούκους μονούς ή με μικρές ομάδες όπου η _εκστρατεία_ λογικά ξενίζει, υπάρχει η _αποστολή_.


Και για να παίξω εν παικτοίς χωρίς να βγω εκτός θέματος, μπορεί να μην είχε ευπαιξία (ιδίως στο τέλος), πάντως άπαιχτος ήταν ο Μαύρος Ιππότης:


----------



## dharvatis (Jul 28, 2013)

Καλωσόρισες και από εμένα! Για το _playability_ δεν έχω να προσφέρω κάτι καλύτερο, αλλά θα πρότεινα να σκεφτείς και το «ευπαιξιμότητα» (καλύτερο από το «ευπαιξία», αλλά σου επιτρέπει να κρατήσεις το «εύπαικτος»).
Για το _cheating_ ίσως χρειάζονται δύο διαφορετικοί όροι, αφού έτσι λέγονται και τα προβλεπόμενα, προϋπάρχοντα cheats σε πολλά παιχνίδια αλλά και τα διάφορα «παράνομα» ας πούμε κόλπα που χρησιμοποιεί κανείς σε παράβαση των κανόνων του παιχνιδιού. Για αυτό το δεύτερο ίσως ταιριάζει το «κλέψιμο».
Για το _quest_, θα συμφωνήσω με τον daeman για την «αποστολή» (τουλάχιστον στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

Οι όροι αυτοί είναι δυσμετάφραστοι, κυρίως γιατί η ελληνική βιομηχανία βιντεοπαιχνιδιών δεν πήρε ποτέ πολύ μπρος ώστε να αναπτυχθούν τίτλοι που θα περιείχαν αντίστοιχους όρους ώστε να δημιουργηθεί η σχετική οικειότητα.

Για να πάρουμε τα πράγματα με την σειρά, πρέπει οι όροι που θα διαλέξεις να είναι ευνόητοι στον αναγνώστη, τουλάχιστον όσο και οι αγγλικοί αντίστοιχοι. Π.χ. το *playability* είναι κατανοητό ενώ η *ευπαιξία* -χωρίς να θέσω θέμα αισθητικής της λέξης- όχι ιδιαίτερα. Φυσικά και είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό πράγμα από το *gameplay*. Καλύτερα θα ήταν να κατέφευγες σε περίφραση για το playability, αν θες μετάφραση οπωσδήποτε (*ευκολία στην εκμάθηση χειρισμού/κανόνων του παιχνιδιού*). _*Playability*_, πάντως, είναι κυρίως το κατά πόσο το παιχνίδι έχει τις απαραίτητες ιδιότητες ώστε να αποτελεί πραγματικό μέσο διασκέδασης. Ένα παιχνίδι μπορεί να έχει μειωμένο playability λόγω δύσχρηστου interface, προγραμματιστικών bugs ή κακής υλοποίησης του gameplay. Η _*διαχρονικότητα*_ και _*επαναληψιμότητα*_ του gameplay, δηλαδή το πόσο μπορείς να παίζεις ξανά και ξανά το παιχνίδι χωρίς να το βαριέσαι (που μπορεί να οφείλεται στην ποικιλία του ή απλά και μόνο στο αν είναι εθιστικό), είναι το *replayability*.

Για το *quest* μπορείς άφοβα να χρησιμοποιήσεις την *αποστολή*, όπως είπαν οι προλαλήσαντες, που έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί κι από ελληνικά παιχνίδια. Το *άθλος* είναι υπερβολική απόδοση.

Συνηθισμένοι όροι για το *cheat* είναι το *κλέβω* και *τσιτ*. Φυσικά στην κομπιουτερίστικη γλώσσα ο *cheater* είναι είτε *τσίτερ* είτε *τσιτεράς*, εφόσον χρησιμοποιεί τα νόμιμα cheats. Όμως παραείναι αργκό γι' αυτό που το θες, εγώ θα διάλεγα περίφραση (αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν κόλπα και κωδικούς). Τα μη νόμιμα λέγονται *hacks* και *hackers* οι επιτήδειοι που τα χρησιμοποιούν. Στην ουσία είναι applets που κάθονται πάνω στο κυρίως πρόγραμμα ή τρέχουν online, όχι μέρος του κώδικα του παιχνιδιού (γι' αυτό και hacks), οπότε στην δεύτερη περίπτωση καλύπτεσαι από τον όρο _*χάκερ*_. Σε μη online παιχνίδια, τα αντίστοιχα προγράμματα λέγονται *cracks* ή *editors* -ανάλογα με το τι ακριβώς κάνουν-, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη υπόθεση. Τέλος, υπάρχει και η εκμετάλλευση αδυναμιών ή bugs και glitches του παιχνιδιού ώστε να παρακάμψεις εμπόδια με τρόπο που δεν είχε σχεδιαστεί ή προβλεφτεί. Αυτό λέγεται *system abuse *και* exploit *ή* bug exploit* αντίστοιχα (*ανορθόδοξη παράκαμψη* ή *κατάχρηση του συστήματος*).

Ωστόσο ίσως θα ήταν προτιμότερο να αφήσεις κάποιους δύσκολους όρους στα αγγλικά (με μεταγραφή ή χωρίς) και να δώσεις επεξηγήσεις σε κάποιο παράρτημα ή σε υποσημείωση. Ή θα μπορούσες να δώσεις τις αγγλικές λέξεις σε παρένθεση, κατά προτίμηση μετά από περιφραστικές μεταφράσεις εκεί που δεν υπάρχει δόκιμος όρος.

Ελπίζω να σε βοήθησα και να μην σε μπέρδεψα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

...
Για το *ludology* (/luːˈdɒlədʒi/, noun [mass noun]):

the study of games and gaming, especially video games: _ludology, like the games it studies, is not about story and discourse at all but about actions and events_

Derivatives: *ludologist*, _noun_. Origin: 1960s: from Latin _ludere_ 'to play' + -ology

με το ρέτζιστερ που έχει με το λατινικό, θα μου άρεσε ν' ανασταινόταν η _*παιγνιολογία*, _με μόνο ένα εύρημα στο νέτι, στη Συναγωγή του Κουμανούδη.


Εγώ είμαι από άλλο άκρο, λογοπαίκτης, όχι παιγνιολόγος :):




LuckyCat said:


> ... Άρα το παιχνίδι που παίζεται εύκολα είναι παίξιμο; ...



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παίξιμο (_επίθ._), πάντως για πολλούς είναι «χάσιμο», ενώ για άλλους είναι παίξιμο (_ουσ._) των νεύρων και χάσιμο χρόνου.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Γεια σου, LuckyCat. 

Να εξετάσετε και την αντιστοιχία playability = παικτικότητα. Έχει οπαδούς.

Παιγνιολογία, επιστήμη των παιχνιδιών ή των παιγνίων — αρκεί να μείνουμε μακριά από τη θεωρία παιγνίων (game theory).

Cheats — Να δούμε και το «έτοιμες λύσεις».

(Αυτά, σαν σημειώσεις τέτοια ώρα...)


----------



## LuckyCat (Jul 28, 2013)

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις. Δεν περίμενα πάντως πως θα έρχονταν τόσο γρήγορα :)

Συγκεντρώνω τις απαντήσεις με μερικά σχόλια:

*playability*
_ευπαιξιμότητα και εύπαικτος_ (dharvatis #3) - οκ βολεύει. Το ευπαιξία όντως έχει θέμα αισθητικής, συνεχίζω να το προτιμώ κυρίως επειδή φαίνεται η σχέση με την ευχρηστία.
_ευκολία στην εκμάθηση χειρισμού/κανόνων του παιχνιδιού _(Hellegennes #4) - δε βολεύει με τόσες λέξεις, χρειάζεται μια λέξη
_παικτικότητα_ (nickel #6) - το παικτικότητα ακούγεται οκ (αντίστοιχα με το "προσβασιμότητα"-accessibility), και υπάρχει σε δημοσιευμένες εργασίες ερευνητών. Πως θα ήταν το επίθετο; Παικτό, παικτικό;

Παρεμπιπτόντως το _playability_ χρησιμοποιείται και πριν από τα βιντεοπαιχνίδια. Τα τελευταία χρόνια χρησιμοποιείται σαν ερευνητικός όρος για την αξιολόγηση παιχνιδιών (π.χ. "Playability and player experience research"). Με αυτή την έννοια ταιριάζει με το _παικτικότητα_ (nickel #6)

*cheat*
_ζαβολιά, τσιτ, κλέβω_ (daeman #2)
_«κλέψιμο»_ (dharvatis #3)
_κλέβω, τσιτ, τσίτερ, τσιτεράς "αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν κόλπα και κωδικούς"_ (Hellegennes #4)
_έτοιμες λύσεις_ (nickel #6)

*ludology*
_μελέτη παιχνιδιών_ (daeman #2)
_παιγνιολογία_ (daeman #5, nickel #6)
_επιστήμη των παιχνιδιών_ (nickel #6)
Οπότε θα μπορούσαμε να πούμε game studies=μελέτη/επιστήμη των παιχνιδιών και ludology=παιγνιολογία 

*quest*
_αποστολή _(daeman #2, dharvatis #3, Hellegennes #4)
*Αποστολή* λοιπόν. :up:

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2013)

Ε, τι; Τελείωσε η κουβέντα, νομίζεις, τυχερή γάτα; (Καλώς όρισες κι από εμένα.)

Τώρα αρχίζει η ώρα των φαντεζί προτάσεων, π.χ. για το cheat/cheater: παράκαμψη/παρακαμψίας (η απλή φαντεζί) και οδυσσεία/οδυσσεϊσμός (η σούπερ).


----------



## LuckyCat (Jul 28, 2013)

Χα! Μακάρι να μη τελειώσει έτσι γρήγορα!

οδυσσεϊσμός -> σχετίζεται με το wanderlust, αλλά μόνο στη λεξιλογία το είδα. Αλλά καλό! Θα στοιχημάτιζα πως δεν υπάρχει πιο φαντεζί πρόταση.

Δεν το έγραψα πριν, αλλά θα χρησιμοποιούσα το _κλέβω_ όσον αφορά στα παιχνίδια με πολλούς παίχτες - κάτι για το multiplayer υπάρχει; Για το τεχνικό μέσο που επιτρέπει στον παίχτη να κλέψει (είτε είναι νόμιμο που λέει και #4, είτε όχι) θα χρησιμοποιούσα απλά το _τσιτ_. 

Το _έτοιμες λύσεις_ (#6) ή ίσως _λυσάρι_ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για το _walkthrough_; Το walkthrough έχει αποδοθεί _περιδιάβαση_, π.χ. η μέθοδος cognitive walkthrough είναι στα ελληνικά _γνωστική περιδιάβαση_, αλλά η περιδιάβαση είναι μια διαδικασία ενώ το walkthrough είναι ένα κείμενο.

Για το playability = ευπαιξία/ευπαιξιμότητα τι λες δρ. επταπλε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 28, 2013)

LuckyCat said:


> Για το playbility = ευπαιξία/ευπαιξιμότητα τι λες δρ. επταπλε;


Ότι είναι από αυτά τα απαραίτητα μεν, αχώνευτα δε, που πρέπει να τα απαγγείλεις καμιά εικοσαριά φορές στον καθρέφτη για να τα συνηθίσεις.

Και, να πάρει η ευχή, δεν μπορούμε να παίξουμε και με δάνεια από το λατινικό ludus, για να μη μας την πέσουν οι λουδίτες... (οι βικιπαιδιστές, διορθώστε με την ευκαιρία εκείνο το άδυρμα σε άθυρμα...).


----------



## LuckyCat (Jul 28, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> (οι βικιπαιδιστές, διορθώστε με την ευκαιρία εκείνο το άδυρμα σε άθυρμα...).


 - Έγινε!


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Καλημέρα.
«Πολύ παικτικό» όπως «πολύ χρηστικό», «παικτικότητα» όπως «χρηστικότητα».

Στο γνωστικό πεδίο της επικοινωνίας ανθρώπου-υπολογιστή ο όρος _ευχρηστία _(αγγλ: usability, στα ελληνικά αποδίδεται εναλλακτικά και ως _χρηστικότητα _ή _ευχρηστότητα_)...
http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ευχρηστία

Μπορούμε να θεωρήσουμε ότι οι όροι _εύπαικτος / ευπαιξία / ευπαικτότητα_ είναι οι αντίστοιχοι λόγιοι. Διαλέγουμε ανάλογα με τις προτιμήσεις της κοινότητας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 28, 2013)

LuckyCat said:


> Το _έτοιμες λύσεις_ (#6) ή ίσως _λυσάρι_ θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί για το _walkthrough_; Το walkthrough έχει αποδοθεί _περιδιάβαση_, π.χ. η μέθοδος cognitive walkthrough είναι στα ελληνικά _γνωστική περιδιάβαση_, αλλά η περιδιάβαση είναι μια διαδικασία ενώ το walkthrough είναι ένα κείμενο.



_Λυσάρι_ ναι, αλλά προσωπικά με παραπέμπει σε μαθήματα. Υπάρχει και ο _οδηγός_. Νομίζω, δε, ότι είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιούσε ενίοτε και ο Ανδρέας Τσουρινάκης, γνωστός από την συγγραφή εκατοντάδων -αν όχι χιλιάδων- walkthroughs για adventures και RPGs στα περιοδικά Pixel και PC Master. Εξάλλου τα επίσημα walkthroughs λέγονται _official guides_. Η διαφορά μεταξύ τους είναι ότι τα δεύτερα είναι γενικοί οδηγοί και οδηγίες ενώ τα πρώτα είναι αναλυτικοί οδηγοί και οδηγίες.


----------



## LuckyCat (Jul 29, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> Υπάρχει και ο _οδηγός_. Νομίζω, δε, ότι είναι λέξη που χρησιμοποιούσε ενίοτε και ο Ανδρέας Τσουρινάκης, γνωστός από την συγγραφή εκατοντάδων -αν όχι χιλιάδων- walkthroughs για adventures και RPGs στα περιοδικά Pixel και PC Master.



Ευχαριστώ, μια χαρα ακούγεται ο _οδηγός_.


----------



## mortal (Jul 29, 2013)

cheating [από προσωπική πείρα σε κάθε single-player που κάνει τα νεύρα κάτι από χορδές βιολιού] θεωρούμε την αναίρεση των ορίων του παιχνιδιού για να ευχαριστηθεί ένας παίκτης ένα παιχνίδι δίχως να θέλει ηρεμιστικά ή ψυχοφάρμακα. Απλά στο single player είναι σχεδόν για όλες τις gamer κοινότητες αποδεκτά εργαλεία ενω στις διαδικτυακές θεωρείται έγκλημα από τον casual παίκτη μέχρι και τον hardcore παίκτη. Άρα το κλεψιά ή τα αντίστοιχα στο single player νομίζω πως είναι ακραίες μεταφράσεις ακόμη και εντός εισαγωγικών, ενώ το κλεψιά/αντικανονικό παιχνίδι θα ταίριαζε πιθανόν σε multiplayer.

Για το walkthrough που πρόσεξα τώρα το οδηγός παραπέμπει σε κάτι επίσημο, το λυσάρι παραπέμπει σε βιβλίο επίλυσης ασκήσεων στα μαθηματικά την φυσική ή και άλλα αντίστοιχα. Επομένως αυτό που θα φαινόταν πλησιέστερο θα ήταν κάτι όπως η στράτα που βάζουν τα μωρά. Πώς αλλιώς το λένε, μήπως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν γενικά πιο σωστό; 

Αυτά από gamer που ξεκίνησε το 80 και επιμένει λιγότερο σε ετήσια βάση έως σήμερα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 29, 2013)

mortal said:


> Για το walkthrough που πρόσεξα τώρα το οδηγός παραπέμπει σε κάτι επίσημο, το λυσάρι παραπέμπει σε βιβλίο επίλυσης ασκήσεων στα μαθηματικά την φυσική ή και άλλα αντίστοιχα. Επομένως αυτό που θα φαινόταν πλησιέστερο θα ήταν κάτι όπως η στράτα που βάζουν τα μωρά. Πώς αλλιώς το λένε, μήπως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν γενικά πιο σωστό;


Τυφλοσούρτης, κατά το Νο 2);


----------



## mortal (Jul 29, 2013)

Ooops, sorry ειλικρινά άλλα βλέπουν τα μάτια άλλα αποφασίζει να δει το υπόλοιπο από μυαλό. Βέβαια είχα κάτι σε αυτό το υπόλοιπο που να έχει να κάνει με περπάτημα ;) "περπατητούρα" ή κάτι πιο λογικό, βέβαια λιγότερο απλό πιθανόν. Ο τυφλοσούρτης τώρα που το ανέφερες δεν είναι κάτι που σε οδηγεί να κάνεις κάτι μηχανικά?


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

mortal said:


> ...
> Επομένως αυτό που θα φαινόταν πλησιέστερο θα ήταν κάτι όπως η στράτα που βάζουν τα μωρά. Πώς αλλιώς το λένε, μήπως κάτι τέτοιο θα ήταν γενικά πιο σωστό;



*Στράτα* όπως το είπες, ή *στραταρίδα* (συχνό ιδίως στην Κρήτη όπου η _στράτα _για τον _δρόμο _και για την _πορεία _δεν μένει φυλακισμένη σε στίχους ή γραπτά με παλαιινή εσάνς) ή *περπατούρα*. Καταλαβαίνεις όμως γιατί δεν μπορούν να ταιριάξουν εδώ.

Και καλή η στράτα που σ' έβγαλε στα μέρη μας. :) 

Το walkthrough πάντως μας παίρνει απ' το χεράκι και μας πάει, και ίσως να ταίριαζε η _*περιήγηση*_.


----------



## LuckyCat (Jul 29, 2013)

> Για το walkthrough που πρόσεξα τώρα το οδηγός παραπέμπει σε κάτι επίσημο


Τη διαφορά επίσημο/ανεπίσημο την ανέφερε και o hellegenes στο #13. Αλλά αν walkthrough=οδηγός τότε μπορούμε να απλά να πούμε πως official guide=επίσημος οδηγός.

Ο τυφλοσούρτης νομίζω πως είναι το βοήθημα για το πως να εκτελέσεις μια αλληλουχία από βήματα (γιαυτό και η αίσθηση του κάνω κάτι μηχανικά), όταν δε θες ή δε μπορείς να τα μάθεις ή για να τα μάθεις. Ο τυφλοσούρτης είναι ένας γενικός κανόνας: "κάθε φορά που συμβαίνει Χ εσύ κάνε Υ" και γιαυτό δε νομίζω πως ταιριάζει. Στο walkthrough ανατρέχεις αφού έχεις ήδη μάθει πως να εκτελέσεις τις βασικές ενέργειες στο παιχνίδι και θες τη λύση σε κάποιο αίνιγμα (τουλάχιστον στα walkghrough που ξέρω από τα παλιά adventure games)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 29, 2013)

Να καλωσορίσω ξέχασα. Είμαι απαράδεκτη. :blush: Καλώς ορίσατε! :)

Τον τυφλοσούρτη τον πρότεινα με επιφύλαξη, άλλωστε με τα παιχνίδια είμαι σχεδόν εντελώς άσχετη.


----------



## mortal (Jul 29, 2013)

Χεχε, thanks παιδιά, εντάξει εδώ κάνετε περισσότερο δουλειά οπότε μην αγχώνεστε, απλά είδα φως και μπήκα! :)

Daeman σε παιχνίδι όπως ας πούμε το Myst [ή τα τύπου Myst] είναι ακριβώς όπως λες, μια περιήγηση μιας και δεν είναι εντελώς πήγαινε πάρε το αντικείμενο και συνδύασε το με αυτό, αλλά [από παλιότερες περιγραφικές περιηγήσεις στο παιχνίδι που είχα δει] μια περιγραφή εγγράφων που πρέπει να διαβάσεις, τοποθεσιών, χαρακτήρων που ενδεχομένως θα πρέπει να μιλήσεις ή ίσως ανεύρεση μυστικών κ.λπ., δλδ περισσότερο σε Adventures αυτό. Για τα πιο σύγχρονα adventures [3ετία plus] δεν ξέρω βέβαια γιατί απλά έπαψα να ασχολούμαι. [Συνήθως από gameboomers και gamefaqs έψαχνα για υλικό αν λειτουργεί σωστά η μνήμη μου]

Εντάξει το σκέφτηκα πολύ λογοτεχνικά το στράτα σαν παλιό μυθιστόρημα, σε gaming fora πάντως έχουμε το ελεύθερο να αυτοσχεδιάζουμε. ;)

Στα RPG, τα Action ή τα Strategy παντός τύπου όταν χρησιμοποιείται αντί του guide, όπως λέει η luckycat, αναφέρει κατάσταση με υπο-ιστορίες [quests/assignments ή όπως αλλιώς το έχει το κάθε game] και ακούγεται κάπως περίεργα [αλλά βοηθάει να χαρείς το παιχνίδι το ίδιο καλά ;)] αν δεν έχει περιγραφή της ιστορίας του παιχνιδιού με αναφορές στο πώς θα υπερβείς τα όσα δύσκολα σημεία του και προσθέτει μετά μυστικά [γενικά ή easter eggs] και ό,τι άλλο υπάρχει για βοήθεια σε ένα μέρος. 

Απλή αναφορά κάνω επειδή νομίζω πως όλοι τα έχουμε επισκεφθεί και τιμήσει δεόντως. :)

Σας αφήνω εδώ για να μην το βγάλω εντελώς off-topic. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 29, 2013)

Όταν λέμε walkthrough, μην βάζετε στο μυαλό σας μόνο 100% γραμμικά adventures, υπάρχουν για κάθε είδους παιχνίδι και όσο πιο μη γραμμικό είναι τόσο περισσότερο παραπέμπει το walkthrough σε γενικές οδηγίες.


----------

